# 6th Edition Rule Book Cover



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Has anyone else seen this? I haven't seen it posted anywhere on here...

Got it from Facebook.
(http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=337445459659704&set=o.105053250318&type=1&theater)

Looks suspiciously like the WD spine image

View attachment 959935734


Sorry if has already been posted

Rev


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow looks interesting! Very different to some of the previous styles if this is the new rulebook, but fantastic nonetheless!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

That's either the new rulebook or the DA codex. Most of me says DA codex coz I can't see any "40k rulebook" type title and it's so differnt to 4th and 5th ed rule books.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

i'd wager its the rule book, if only because it is a hardback.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Just had it confirmed, that is 6th Edition cover!!! yay.


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

Is it just me? or is it just a little too convenient that it's a rather low resolution? And that flash in the bottom right-hand corner seems to be place just prefect so you can't read the line of text?




TheReverend said:


> Just had it confirmed, that is 6th Edition cover!!! yay.


by who?


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Da Joka said:


> by who?


by the guy who posted it on facebook...

I can't validate it myself obviously, but I would ask the question "where did he get the complete image from" if it's not teh rule book? Even it if it's not the rule book, he's done well getting that image from somewhere, it's not just made up, we all know it exists from the WD spines, but he has the actual, final image...


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

plus we're 2hrs late by the looks of it: 

http://apocalypse40k.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/6th-edition-rulebook-revealed.html


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Mmmmm... Unforgiven......

*drools*


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Da Joka said:


> And that flash in the bottom right-hand corner seems to be place just prefect so you can't read the line of text?


"... of the future there is only war." I can make that much out, so I think I can safely say the missing words are "In the grim darkness..."


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Well I think we can guess Dark Angels are going to be in the starter set.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

TheReverend said:


> plus we're 2hrs late by the looks of it:
> 
> http://apocalypse40k.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/6th-edition-rulebook-revealed.html


The image was posted at around 2:30 am here 

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=110225&page=41


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't like the fact that it's a break from the traditional hammer symbol... Marines are already enough "posterboy" without having to be on the cover of the friggin rulebook itself... :s

As fas as hardback goes, I expect GW will move to all hardback books, same manner as fantasy did.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

I for one am glad to see DA get some love and as my own SM are based on them I can't wait to see what is in store for them!


----------



## OMNOMNOMIVORE (May 31, 2012)

elmir said:


> I don't like the fact that it's a break from the traditional hammer symbol... Marines are already enough "posterboy" without having to be on the cover of the friggin rulebook itself... :s
> 
> As fas as hardback goes, I expect GW will move to all hardback books, same manner as fantasy did.


if this is the case...it could be a hardback codex...


are you sure that its a DA? pic's a bit fuzzy to tell, could be a BT...


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

elmir said:


> I don't like the fact that it's a break from the traditional hammer symbol... Marines are already enough "posterboy" without having to be on the cover of the friggin rulebook itself... :s


Um traditional hammer? Pretty sure Rogue Trader had crimson fists and my 3rd ed book had Black Templars, the hammer is hardly traditional. Marines on the cover is much more familiar to me. Though the marine in the center looks more Black Templar rather than Dark Angel. Shall have to see it up close.

To befair Black Templars weren't in the 3rd ed starter so this doesn't really confirm a lot. (though Marines were in it and could be BT obviously)


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

it could be a BT apart from the DA symbol on the shoulder of one of the marines at the front


----------



## Ninjurai (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't pay too much attention to rumors... are the black templars rumored to be having a codex soon? I know DA and CSM are. I haven't heard of a new BT dex though.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Karyudo-DS said:


> Um traditional hammer? Pretty sure Rogue Trader had crimson fists and my 3rd ed book had Black Templars, the hammer is hardly traditional. Marines on the cover is much more familiar to me. Though the marine in the center looks more Black Templar rather than Dark Angel. Shall have to see it up close.
> 
> To befair Black Templars weren't in the 3rd ed starter so this doesn't really confirm a lot. (though Marines were in it and could be BT obviously)



Traditional in the sense of "past two editions and warhammer fantasy also has one these days". I wasn't too keen on my 3rd ed book having marines on them either. If anything, this game already suffers from haveing too much power-armour already... 

I'm not one of those guys who looks down on others for playing space marines, I just think it would be a lot healthier for the hobby if GW actually got more people interested in xenos armies, rathen then going the safe route and shoving space marines in the throat of new customers.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Is it just me, or does the 'Warhammer 40,000' logo look slightly wonky and far to defined...


Alice


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

do you guys think that there will be a limited edition of the rule book released as in the previous years?


----------



## Ninjurai (Mar 31, 2010)

elmir said:


> I'm not one of those guys who looks down on others for playing space marines, I just think it would be a lot healthier for the hobby if GW actually got more people interested in xenos armies, rathen then going the safe route and shoving space marines in the throat of new customers.


it seems to be slowly balancing IMO the clubs ive been to recently are a mix of xenos and sm that is still in sm favor but more balanced than a couple years ago. I dont want to insult anyone and i include myself when i say this but alot of people in the hobby seem fickle they switch between SM and Xenos every few months.

Space Marines get shoved into new peoples faces because they are a good army to start with. If all new players bought dark eldar they wouldnt play 40k because they require more experience to be effective with where most sm armies can afford to make a mistake now and then. Also you have the home team nostalgia. Space Marines are more personable because they are humies, and as far as the Imperium of man wants you to think they are a force of good which intices new people aswell. I've noticed more people that play xenos are privy to the conspiracy within the imperium's leadership.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

SGMAlice said:


> Is it just me, or does the 'Warhammer 40,000' logo look slightly wonky and far to defined...
> 
> 
> Alice


no its not just you. but it isnt (however i did have to measure it )


----------



## OMNOMNOMIVORE (May 31, 2012)

SGMAlice said:


> Is it just me, or does the 'Warhammer 40,000' logo look slightly wonky and far to defined...
> 
> 
> Alice


sketchy...very sketchy...:security:


----------



## Obinhi (Dec 30, 2008)

I feel like the immage is not deep enough to be a BRB. It looks thinner like a codex. I dont have proof or anything just a gut feeling. I do think its real tho.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Obinhi said:


> I feel like the immage is not deep enough to be a BRB. It looks thinner like a codex. I dont have proof or anything just a gut feeling. I do think its real tho.


It's 100% not a codex, the DA codex is nowhere ready enough for that to be "it"


----------



## Obinhi (Dec 30, 2008)

Bindi Baji said:


> It's 100% not a codex, the DA codex is nowhere ready enough for that to be "it"


Oh alright, do you have proof? Man I do hope it is the BRB, but I dont want to get my warbonner yet.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

elmir said:


> Traditional in the sense of "past two editions and warhammer fantasy also has one these days". I wasn't too keen on my 3rd ed book having marines on them either. If anything, this game already suffers from haveing too much power-armour already...
> 
> I'm not one of those guys who looks down on others for playing space marines, I just think it would be a lot healthier for the hobby if GW actually got more people interested in xenos armies, rathen then going the safe route and shoving space marines in the throat of new customers.


Ah thought you meant traditional as in the...traditinal sense, just one edition isn't really a tradition to me since it was new when it was done and I don't pay attention to Fantasy personally. 

This isn't entirely fantasy though, the Scifi aspect does draw questions about where we are in said future etc so they are a safe place to start. I would moan about it if it were fantasy but I think in those settings (not specifically WH) there is a broader population preference. Marines are also a swiss-army-knife army. They are capable of handling various situations so are a good army to start learning the game with because they're forgving...kids like shiny armor suits too.

I have a Marine army, but I also run Eldar, just depends on what I want to play. The places I go to might be half Marine at most. Though I played a campaign which was marine heavy till the end in which there was maybe 2 players still showing up.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Reopening due to complaint about closing too many threads already covered elsewhere, will keep a close eye to see how things pan out


----------

